# Cables for Schwinn Varsity?



## Bike boys (Jul 4, 2017)

hey there,
I got bulk bikes again this week.. a diamond in the rough was a 1972 Varsity.. the cables are all roached.. along with the wrapping for the handle bars. I'll have pictures tonight with my new tires on it. S-7s are the only rim that takes a common tire I heard? As far as the parts I've described where can I get the cables and the wrapping for the bike? And as far as maintenance for the shifter goes. How can I service this? Thank you


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 4, 2017)

I found these sites when looking for an upcoming project, they may work for you. Maybe someone can chime in that's had experience with either
http://jagwire.com/
Look for "DIY cable kits" and "Sport" looks right:



 

https://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/shifting-freewheels-cassettes/cables.html


----------



## rhenning (Jul 5, 2017)

If it is a Varsity it has S-6 rims and yes they take normal sized tires.  You can buy a cable kit at Walmart for about $10 that will completely do a Varsity.  You cut the cable to length anyways.  Roger


----------



## KevinM (Jul 24, 2017)

rhenning said:


> If it is a Varsity it has S-6 rims and yes they take normal sized tires.  You can buy a cable kit at Walmart for about $10 that will completely do a Varsity.  You cut the cable to length anyways.  Roger



I have lots of cables and wrap in my ebay store.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 24, 2017)

KevinM said:


> I have lots of cables and wrap in my ebay store.




Would you share the eBay link? Thanks.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 24, 2017)

@rhenning is right. The Varsity should take standard 27 inch tires. The 26 inch tires are where it gets tricky.


----------



## KevinM (Jul 26, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> Would you share the eBay link? Thanks.



The link to my store is in the thread.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 26, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> Would you share the eBay link? Thanks.





it's in his signature, some folks switch this feature off and can't see 'em.

http://stores.ebay.com/bikepartsunlimited/


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 26, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> it's in his signature, some folks switch this feature off and can't see 'em.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/bikepartsunlimited/



Thanks, yep I couldn't see his sugnature. I'll check my settings.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jul 26, 2017)

The only problem with the derailleur cable housing is that it is smaller than the replacement kits, so the replacement doesn't it right... The correct Huret ribbed housing shows up on Ebay from time to time.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jul 30, 2017)

schwinnman67 said:


> The only problem with the derailleur cable housing is that it is smaller than the replacement kits, so the replacement doesn't it right... The correct Huret ribbed housing shows up on Ebay from time to time.



As a work around for now,  trim the housing back about 1/4" and the metal inner housing will fit inside the cable stop.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 4, 2017)

Here's some Huret housing on Ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Huret-Gre...957058&hash=item283b5b1d8f:g:mv8AAOSwGIRXYwru


----------

